# Outlook 2007 not updating sharepoint calendar?



## stray~johnny (Dec 31, 2007)

I have clients that I just moved to sharepoint.. the office administrator put a calendar item in the calendar but its not updating to sharepoint and she put it in 2 hours ago... she is not working offline either and is sending/recieving e-mails fine.

I tested on my end and I was able to put an appointment up but when I deleted it in outlook it didn't delete from sharepoint online.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## samc88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there

we have had this same problem and now fixed. the problem is currupt entries.
If you go to your sharepoint site and view the calendar you are having trouble with.
export using access and arrange by name, you will probably find some blank entries. if you delete these then close access all should be fine


----------

